# Help me!!!!



## Muffy (Nov 5, 2016)

I am trying to train on my own without any trainers which made me waste a lot of money as I saw no real results. Most of the trainers knew nothing about diet. However I am doing my research and have a macro spread now.....started paying for online training because I am oblivious when it comes to splits and what exercises are good. Is there a book anyone can recommend where I can grab a few routines to work from? Any help is appreciated..xoxo


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 5, 2016)

Welcome to UGB. We have several female members here who compete, I'm sure you'll get some good advice if you can talk a bit about yer goals. Are you a PL? Physique? Just a gym rat?


----------



## Muffy (Nov 5, 2016)

Thanks hun....I want to bodybuild..no competition though....I did try reaching out to a female on here but she ignored me...lol...anyway open to any info


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 5, 2016)

Muffy said:


> Thanks hun....I want to bodybuild..no competition though....I did try reaching out to a female on here but she ignored me...lol...anyway open to any info



Reach out how? They may not have seen your message yet. 

What exactly are your goals? Can't really recommend anything without knowing that.


----------



## Milo (Nov 5, 2016)

You looking to lose fat? Gain muscle? Increase your credit score?


----------



## Muffy (Nov 6, 2016)

I am looking to build muscle and lose body fat. I workout 5 days a week and my splits include legs/core....arms/shoulders....back/chest...legs/core....my weight is 170 I am 5'4...a thick chick and my caloric intake is 2300 on workout days...2000 on off days....my diet is 5meals with chicken or fish in every meal...carbs are sweet potatoes..brown rice or salad...I drink almond milk with my shakes...usually have 2 per day...I've been training for 2 months...see a bit of results....but don't want to waste money on online training rather learn to do it on my own....so with that said I wanted to know more about splits and what exercises to do....that's why I was wondering if there was a book or something....I just find there is so much information and my brain feels like blob from it all....lol


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2016)

There is tons of information online for free that will give you so many splits/routines....just stick to the basics, don't stress yourself out...there are two things you will always have....time and weights...take your time, learn proper form and stay focused.


----------



## Milo (Nov 6, 2016)

HIIT is always a good option to lose fat.
To gain muscle, do the compound lifts, and eat. Stay away from the cables and shit like that.


----------



## snake (Nov 6, 2016)

First off; please do not call NbleSavage "Hun". It excites him and no one wants to see that. 

I'm sure you'll find some good info here regardless of whether or not it's from a male or female. Personally, I don't track every little thing I eat or the number of steps I take in a day when I want to lose weight. Losing weight sucks and to me, doing all that makes it suck even more. I also don't think you need a trainer to tell you what to do. Listen more to your body more, and less to the "Experts". In the end, you'll be just fine.


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 7, 2016)

Echoing what's already been said.   You are seeing progress.. Give it time,  stick to your diet and exercise program.  It takes time.   Don't overthink it.   On a basic level to lose fat you have to burn more calories a day than you consume a day.


----------



## automatondan (Nov 7, 2016)

Welcome to the UG! Enjoy the company and learning....


----------



## Muffy (Nov 7, 2016)

Thanks much!  I will def look into HITT and compound lifts. My diet is pretty clean so I am not worried at all.  Being 36 with two children doesn't really give you an advantage at times.  But I work hard and play hard so will def be posting progress pics....


----------



## Seeker (Nov 7, 2016)

Welcome to the board, Muffy.


----------



## tunafisherman (Nov 7, 2016)

You can get some help through some trainers here that use the site, as well as talk with some of the female members on what works for them.

Welcome to UGBB


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 7, 2016)

Welcome to SI


----------



## Lilo (Nov 7, 2016)

Hey! You've gotten great advice so far. Good luck on your journey, and stick around!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 7, 2016)

Jenner said:


> there are two things you will always have



That's what she said


----------



## Muffy (Nov 7, 2016)

I will keep you guys posted.  I am not sure what my genetic potential will be..not good judging from my mothers genetics...god rest her soul..... I see many of you have been training for years...I don't have many left...lol....I wish I started way earlier....uugghhh...such a long road...but I guess it's all about enjoying the process....any tips on supplements? pre-workouts?


----------



## Seeker (Nov 7, 2016)

Muffy, you are 36 and have the rest of your life to enjoy this lifestyle. I am currently training a 38 year old woman getting ready for her 1st show. You stated that you are not looking to compete so enjoy the ride and the coming transformation that you are working towards. Like Jen said, no need to put pressure on yourself. Get to work, understand the basics, become consistent, and things will fall into place. As for pre workouts I drink black coffee. That's good enough for me, not sure how you would handle stimulant preworkouts.  Supplements really depends on your level of dieting or if you're deficient in any particular vitamin or mineral.


----------



## Milo (Nov 7, 2016)

No need to throw age numbers around but I will say that's the age when women are the sexiest imo. Nice and matured. I digress.
Biggest factor in your training will be consistency. Day after day after day. Don't let up.


----------



## Milo (Dec 29, 2016)

vucutgelistirme said:


> You should only trust dietitians about diet.




El ohhhhhhhh el


----------



## curtisvill (Jan 1, 2017)

Welcome to ugbb and good luck on your journey.


----------



## Johnny Mac (Jan 3, 2017)

Hi Muffy, good luck with your training. 

I believe in training with intensity, no five minute rests between sets! Training with proper form, no swinging, rocking or exaggerated arching to complete a movement and complete focus on the muscle you're working. 

Train like that every session and with a good diet and plenty of protein you should see results. 

If you're looking to build serious muscle then concentrate on the multi joint exercises like squat, deadlifting, cleaning, rowing and benching.


----------

